# los acentos



## panjabigator

Hola a todos! 

   Alguien me puede explicar un poco sobre los acentos en Catalán y como se funcionan?  Siempre me equivoca en los sonidos abiertos y cerrados (tancats?).  Hay una regla o un modelo que puedo seguir?  
 
¿Qué es la razón de no poner un acento arriba de la “i” en una palabra como havia, como por ejemplo en el sintagma “havia dinet la menje?”  Porque en castellano si lo hay pero no en catalán, a menos que me haya equivocado.  Pienso que es porque la “i” en catalán es fuerte y normalmente se la pronuncia como si tuviera un acento en castellano, pero quiero saber de vosotros!
 
Gracias y que tengáis una feliz navidad!


----------



## Manda

a - forta - à.
i, u - dèbils - í, ú.
o, e - fortes i dèbils - ò, ó, è, é.
Para diferenciar si una *e* o una *o* son fuertes o dèbiles las has de pronunciar, pero a veces ni nosotros sabemos qué son. Personalmente, más que reglas ortográficas, confío más en la memoria fotográfica.

En _havia_, la verdad, es que no se porqué no lleva, pero se que no lleva xD 
Merry Xmas!


----------



## espiadimonis

Hola,
_Havia_ és una paraula "plana" i aquestes no s'accentuen quan acaben en vocal, -s o -en, -in.
També s'accentuen les que acaben en -ai, -ei, -oi, -ui, -au, -eu, -iu, -ou, vagin o no seguides de -s.


----------



## ampurdan

Manda said:


> a - forta - à.
> i, u - dèbils - í, ú.
> o, e - fortes i dèbils - ò, ó, è, é.
> Para diferenciar si una *e* o una *o* son fuertes o dèbiles las has de pronunciar, pero a veces ni nosotros sabemos qué son. Personalmente, más que reglas ortográficas, confío más en la memoria fotográfica.
> 
> En _havia_, la verdad, es que no se porqué no lleva, pero se que no lleva xD
> Merry Xmas!


 
Hola, creo que confundes las vocales fuertes y débiles con las abiertas (graves) y cerradas (agudas).

Las vocales fuertes son aquellas que por sí mismas siempre forman sílaba. Las vocales débiles son aquellas que a veces forman sílaba con otra vocal.

Fuertes: a, é, è, ó, ò i la vocal neutra ("schwa").
Débiles: i, u.

Graves: a, è, ò. Si "a" va acentuada siempre se acentúa "à".
Agudas: é, i, ó, u. Si "i" o "u" van acentuadas, siempre se acentúan "í" o "ú".

Panja. En castellano, cuando "i" o "u" aparecen junto a otra vocal, forma diptongo con ella: "bailo", "fauno", "agua" e "ión". Para indicar que no se produce diptongo, la ortografía castellana prescribe marcarlo con una tilde sobre la vocal débil: "acentúo" y "había".

En catalán, las vocales débiles sólo forman diptongo cuando van detrás de otra vocal, no cuando la anteceden (salvo el grupo -gua, -güe, -güi, -guo, -qua, qüe, qüi, -quo, que siempre forma diptongo). Por eso, no es necesario marcar la no existencia de diptongo (esto es, el hiato) en palabras como "havia".

Espero que me haya explicado.


----------



## panjabigator

Ya veo la luz!  Gracias Ampurdan!


----------



## HyphenSpider

> o, e - fortes i dèbils - ò, ó, è, é.
> Para diferenciar si una *e* o una *o* son fuertes o dèbiles las has de pronunciar, pero a veces ni nosotros sabemos qué son. Personalmente, más que reglas ortográficas, confío más en la memoria fotográfica.


 
La diferencia entre *e abierta *y *e cerrada* suele verse fácilmente. Sin embargo, con las *o*s hay más problemas. Personalmente, no distingo entre *o abierta *y *o cerrada*, e incluso he tenido profesores de catalán que tampoco lo hacían.

Un saludo.


----------



## lola77777

Hola a Ampurdan y a todos:
Tengo un lío importante con las vocales catalanas y sus acentos y diptongos.
EStaba mirando la explicación de Ampurdan, para entender porqué havia no forma diptongo, que decía que porqué es creciente y sólo forma diptongo el grupo G o Q+u + vocal.
Luego mirando la wikipedia he visto ejemplos como
fe ia
no ia
io gurt
io de
En estas palabras son diptongos crecientes y no son del grupo q o g. La diferencia que veo, es que en havia, la i es tónica. Pero no sé si es una regla o no.
Y una cosa más, la palabra:
teníeu, es esdrújula y por eso se acentúa? esque eu también sería diptongo no?¿
uff que lío.
Gracias por vuestras respuestas a todos!


----------



## Favara

HyphenSpider said:


> La diferencia entre *e abierta *y *e cerrada* suele verse fácilmente. Sin embargo, con las *o*s hay más problemas. Personalmente, no distingo entre *o abierta *y *o cerrada*, e incluso he tenido profesores de catalán que tampoco lo hacían.
> 
> Un saludo.


D'on eren els mestres? Diria que la O oberta és fàcilment distingible de la tancada a tota la llengua.


----------



## lola77777

La o abierta, se dice con la boca abierta, como en això. La o cerrada, se dice con la boca cerrada, como en carbó.
A mí me ha ayudado bastante este enlace:

http://blocs.xtec.cat/aprenemcatala...tuacio-e-oberta-e-tancada-o-oberta-o-tancada/

Además de pronunciación y ejemplos, hay ejercicios online. Fijaros que hay 4 enlaces distintos, uno distinguir las o abiertas de las cerradas y otro para las e,  y luego dos más para los acentos de las o y de las e, tanto abiertas como cerradas
Ánimo a todos!


----------



## ampurdan

lola77777 said:


> Hola a Ampurdan y a todos:
> Tengo un lío importante con las vocales catalanas y sus acentos y diptongos.
> EStaba mirando la explicación de Ampurdan, para entender porqué havia no forma diptongo, que decía que porqué es creciente y sólo forma diptongo el grupo G o Q+u + vocal.
> Luego mirando la wikipedia he visto ejemplos como
> fe ia
> no ia
> io gurt
> io de
> En estas palabras son diptongos crecientes y no son del grupo q o g. La diferencia que veo, es que en havia, la i es tónica. Pero no sé si es una regla o no.
> Y una cosa más, la palabra:
> teníeu, es esdrújula y por eso se acentúa? esque eu también sería diptongo no?¿
> uff que lío.
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas a todos!



Creo que estaba hablando de memoria cuando comenté eso. Me lo revisaré.


----------



## lola77777

Vale ya lo tengo. Tienes razón Ampurdán :
En catalán, las vocales débiles sólo forman diptongo cuando van detrás de otra vocal, no cuando la anteceden  (salvo el grupo -gua, -güe, -güi, -guo, -qua, qüe, qüi, -quo, que  siempre forma diptongo). Por eso, no es necesario marcar la no  existencia de diptongo (esto es, el hiato) en palabras como "havia".
Los ejemplos que yo he puesto:
fe ia
no ia
io gurt
io de
Forman diptongo porque la i i la u entre dos vocales se pronuncian como consonante y forman diptongo. Y la i en inicio de palabra precediendo a vocal está funcionando como consonante también.


----------



## ACQM

Para distinguir o abierta y cerrada y la e abierta y cerrada puedes compararlas con las españolas. En español estándar sólo existen la e y la o cerradas, no las abiertas, así que las que te suenen "catalanas" son las abiertas.

Los catalanes solemos exagerarlas cuando no estamos seguros de como se acentúa, abrimos mucho la boca y luego la cerramos exageradamente para ver qué nos suena bien.

Otra cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta al acentuar sobre los hiatos catalanes comparados con los diptongos españoles son las palabras que en castellano son llanas (sin acento) como: paciencia, exigencia, Patricia, ... y en catalán, al hacer hiato, son esdrújulas y se acentúan: paciència, exigència, Patrícia, elegància, llàntia, amnèsia, espècie, barbàrie... 

Y sobre las abiertas y cerradas, para diferencian palabras "iguales" con e u o abierta y cerrada el acento diacrítico lo lleva la cerrada, dando los pares de "homógrafos":
mes(mes) -més (más)
os (hueso) -ós (oso)
te (té) -té (ten)
etc.


----------

